# FF: Chinese Algae Eater 2.5"



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

I've had this fellow since February - he's very healthy and energetic. I'm located in Vancouver - Boundary & Grandview area. have some Hornwort that needs to go too. Cheers! 

Edit: now FF...


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll give you my CAE, and i'll take your CAE how about that?
mine is smaller.


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

no thanks... want to get BNP's instead.  Cheers!


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

bump - also for sale!


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I just went to check on my CAE. He jumped out of his tank... It must be today. And becuase its been so hot. He dried up and died. 

You're CAE looks to be the same size as mine... Could you send me a picture of it maybe with something next to it so I can see how large it is? 

I'm seriously interested in your CAE now. PM me with photos and stuff


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

cool, i'll try and post some later. sorry to hear about your fish


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

can you get a picture of your green fire tetra too? I want to see what those look like....I may try and order some in


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

Mine is pretty plain, but when they are schooled in a planted tank they look amazing, taking a look at some google links with info on them. As they mature, their tips turn white, and a greenish hue with red tail section.

Here's a good writeup on them:

The Green Fire Tetra, Aphyocharax rathbuni, by Joe Kaznica

Here are some pics of my one... i had no clue what it was, got it 'thrown in' with a bunch of other fish.

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/freshwater-chat-9/please-help-id-fish-4263/


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

.....and the CAE??????
$5 right?


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

yup.. took some pics for you this am

Those clay pots are 3 1/2" wide, so i guess he's like 3"??


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

bump for Edarion


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

bump... will throw in a big bunch of Hornwort


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

bump... now FF (still will throw in some Hornwort too if u like!) Someone come get him today!


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

pending...


----------



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

no longer pending... fellow never came


----------

